# Basement Excavation



## ren2063 (Feb 27, 2005)

I am interested in digging the basement of my 90 year old home to get more headroom in the basement, and then finishing the basement and duplexing it to the first floor.

Does anyone have any recommendations or pitfalls to avoid when digging a basement deeper? I am planning to go 16" deeper all over. The ground the house is build on is relatively level and is some mix of sand & clay.

Does anyone have experience they'd care to share doing this in an older home? Any advice or warnings are appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## jonneybbob (Mar 7, 2005)

you can not excavate below existing foundations. if your floor level is lower you will
revert to underpining the walls. is expensive to intall and you have to no what you 
. doing. if you do it and need a dry room get it tank in ashplete you can put the Mrs
in there all the best jonneybbob


----------

